
My new favourite quote “All designs are 'wrong' for some definition of wrong” - pedromsantos
http://monospacedmonologues.com/post/138204666541/referential-transparency-and-the-true-meaning-of
======
trebor
I would suggest reading this article (and the others listed in this series) as
a good comparison of various tradeoffs in object-oriented design. The
conclusion of where OO/Functional is open/close is intriguing.

